# Ultimate Teething Toy



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I've just discovered the best teething toy, which Brooklyn hasn't stopped gnawing on! (Her teething has been brutal the last couple of days, and she has been looking at me and whining). The frozen Kong with peanut butter or pure pumpkin puree works great, but I don't always want to be giving her "special" treats (she doesn't like carrots ). I took an old facecloth and soaked it with water, rolled it and froze it and she hasn't stopped playing with it since I gave it to her about half an hour ago. You just have to supervise because they will pull off little pieces. I'm thinking about soaking one in homemade sodium free chicken stock as well.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

after Ruby's underwear dilemma, not sure if I could risk that, she's swallowed 3 socks since then too!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

The facecloth freezes hard as a rock if you soak it with enough water. Just be sure to take it away before it fully thaws. (This is for dogs that don't swallow things whole. You are the best judge of you dog as harrigab smartly stated!)


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool idea, literally 8)... I just tried it with a variation --grabbed a handful of freeze dried liver after wetting the towel, then shook it off a bit so that only the dust that forms in the container stuck on the towel... then rolled it up inside and froze it... Leia (4.5 months) is currently outside gnawing away, which is probably pretty nice for her considering its noon here (Long Beach, CA), and 87 degrees with dry winds -- santa ana's coming soon enough... not to mention she is teething as well.

thanks for the idea


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Love the freeze dried liver powder idea! It's Brooklyn's favorite treat!


----------



## lisabermes (Oct 13, 2011)

Since Tucker actually eats the washrags.... we use apples for teething. I like the broth idea. anyone try ambasol? lol


----------



## doubletrouble (Oct 12, 2011)

We have 2 male littermates that are 13 weeks old and found that they love the stumps of broccoli. So we are all getting our veggies!


----------

